# Need help from Muslims



## IndependntLogic (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm a published author. Doing something for a new novel. Muslims terrorists attack the USA as revenge for the killing of OBL kinda thing - HOWEVER, the first character introduced is a Muslim American who looks at Muslims terrorists, the same way Christians (like myself) look at the KKK. This character ends up saving the day - or at least helping the main character do so. 
I need help with insights from Muslims who view the message of the Qu'Ran as one of peace and as it says in the Sura "Respect and revere the devout Jew and Christian, for their rewards from Allah will be just as great as yours."

Anyone want to help with insights, verses to support this view etc...?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> I'm a published author. Doing something for a new novel. Muslims terrorists attack the USA as revenge for the killing of OBL kinda thing - HOWEVER, the first character introduced is a Muslim American who looks at Muslims terrorists, the same way Christians (like myself) look at the KKK. This character ends up saving the day - or at least helping the main character do so.
> I need help with insights from Muslims who view the message of the Qu'Ran as one of peace and as it says in the Sura "Respect and revere the devout Jew and Christian, for their rewards from Allah will be just as great as yours."
> 
> Anyone want to help with insights, verses to support this view etc...?



Don't forget the fatwa against him and his family.

FYI, I doubt any Muslim views the extremists the same way Christians view the KKK. The KKK is not actively involved in killing people who disagree with them, nor does it blow churches in order to settle doctrinal disputes. Muslims, on the other hand, will kill you, and your family, if you disrespect Islam, and have no problem blowing up Mosques full of other Muslims that try to preach a less violent alternative.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a published author. Doing something for a new novel. Muslims terrorists attack the USA as revenge for the killing of OBL kinda thing - HOWEVER, the first character introduced is a Muslim American who looks at Muslims terrorists, the same way Christians (like myself) look at the KKK. This character ends up saving the day - or at least helping the main character do so.
> ...



How many close Muslims friends do you have? How long have you personally lived with or among them? Muslim weddings you've been to? Family gatherings even? How many times have you gone to mosques to discuss scripture? 

Yeah, thought so. 

Well thank you for the regurgitation of www.whackjobsWhoDontKnowSh1t.com


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 16, 2011)

I learned all I needed to know about Muslims on 9/11


----------



## Photonic (Sep 16, 2011)

OODA_Loop said:


> I learned all I needed to know about Muslims on 9/11



"I learned all I needed to know about Germans from the Nazi's."


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 16, 2011)

We whipped the Nazis ass too for it and the Germans fell right in line.

Guess who is next ?


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 16, 2011)

OODA_Loop said:


> I learned all I needed to know about Muslims on 9/11



Which would be as accurate as saying they learned all they needed to know about us from Abu Graihb? We learned all we needed to know about Americans from Timothy McVeigh?

It's cool. Ignorance and prejudice are not exactly rare among "internet people".


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 16, 2011)

I forgot I did learn watching Daniel Pearl get his head sawed off too.


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 16, 2011)

OODA_Loop said:


> I forgot I did learn watching Daniel Pearl get his head sawed off too.



Oh yeah, and there was that guy the Christians dragged down an asphalt road until he died, in Vidor Texas...

We could both go on ad nauseum with examples of religion corrupted, couldn't we. Guess what? You're not going to convince me that all Muslims everywhere are evil and I'm not going to remove your prejudice. Duh.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Sep 16, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> We could both go on ad nauseum with examples of religion corrupted, couldn't we.



Islam is at the top of the list throughout history, globally, with a rise in the past 15-20 years.


----------



## signelect (Sep 16, 2011)

I work for a muslin and I could not ask for a nicer boss.  He employees about 50 people and treats them all very well.  I wish my last American own company had treated me this way.  I remember when we dropped a small bomb in Japan to get their attention and killed a few thousand or maybe tens of thousands.  We were at war and we are at war now.  I didn't like 9/11 but not all Muslims were responsible just a few.  Find the few and kill them.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 16, 2011)

I've just about completed my first novel.
And when I'm done, I think I'll read another one.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



More than you. I actually spent 6 years in a predominantly Muslim community, and have done everything you asked about. Your problem is that you assume because I point out truths you do not like I must be a racist or something. My experience with Muslims is that they are generally very nice. My experience is also that they are afraid to speak up in public because they know that there are people out there who will kill them, and their families, for doing so.


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 16, 2011)

The only Muslim I knew well was one the kindest and nicest people you'd ever meet in life, but I don't run into her today so I can't ask. After 911 I was fascinated too and read some Bernard Lewis and the essays in "Inside Islam" edited by John Miller and Aaron Kenedi, along with lots of web opinion. Some good stuff in the book.  Consider the other side, isn't America the land of peace or Christianity, the religion of peace? Then think McVeigh, Eric Robert Rudolph, the Unabomber, Scott Roeder, those in America who kill because they feel the need to destroy and allow their religious emotion to control them. Your character does not support these acts, but I bet many Americans would support Roeder - at least in words. People are people, same everywhere, but the same is often very diverse across groups, we only meet at points and with like souls. 

James Zogby is interesting on topic. Google him. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Arab-Voices-What-Saying-Matters/dp/0230102999/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: Arab Voices: What They Are Saying to Us, and Why it Matters (9780230102996): James Zogby: Books[/ame]


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/History-Middle-East-Peter-Mansfield/dp/0143034332/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8]Amazon.com: A History of the Middle East (9780143034339): Peter Mansfield, Nicolas Pelham: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Among-Believers-Islamic-V-S-Naipaul/dp/0394711955/ref=pd_sim_b_1]Amazon.com: Among the Believers: An Islamic Journey (9780394711959): V.S. Naipaul: Books[/ame]


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 16, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Well that's a little different than your first repsonse, wouldn't you say? 

Oh and btw, yes, the KKK DID indeed kill people for disagreeing with them, they did blow up churches, they did kill people in their neighborhoods for speaking out against them etc... And they prayed to Jesus Christ and thanked Him for guidance in doing those things, just before they did so. 

As far as being afraid of those things here, I don't see it. I saw it overseas but never here. I'm sure there's parts of a neighborhood somewhere, where that's the case but we have a pretty safe country compared to say, Iran. 

I'm sensing that you get kicks from being intentionally adversarial with people on the net but are perhaps not that extreme or as you described yourself in another thread, when in person. 
I see that often on the net. Makes me wonder if they have like, an assh0le boss or something.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 16, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > IndependntLogic said:
> ...



I don't see a difference.

The KKK did those things, Muslim extremists are doing them. Point out any Christian who is afraid to speak out today because the KKk killed people 50 years ago. Most Christians view the KKK as a sad chapter in American history, not as a clear and present danger. Most Muslims know that they are more of a target of they speak out than the infidels who are supposedly being targeted by terrorists if we listen to the media. There were 181 Islamic terrorist attacks during Ramadan this year, how many of them targeted non Muslims?

You don't see fear among moderates in the US? Have you been looking? Could it be that the people you are listening to are not what you think they are?

If you think I am different in person I can assure you I am not. I have always been a smart ass, and generally intolerant of stupidity. Your assumption that Christians think the same way about the KK as Muslims do about people who are willing to fly airplanes into buildings and blow up mosques full of women and children is stupid, and I called you on it.

Do it in front of me sometime, and see if you can get away with it then.


----------



## GWV5903 (Sep 16, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I did learn watching Daniel Pearl get his head sawed off too.
> ...



Are you sure about that? Need to get the facts straight before you make such broad assertions, oh and BTW you should drop "logic" from your user name... 

Then again you're an Independent, you can make up a new set of lies and we really have people such as yourself to blame for the election of the worst POTUS of all time...

Now the three POS who did this deserve the Death Penalty, two will receive it and one will rot in jail the rest of his life...

But the suggestion that they were Christians is your weak attempt to tear down Christianity, you're really a liberal trying to come across as a fence sitter, why don't you write about that, you're well suited for it...


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 17, 2011)

GWV5903 said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



LOL! How unusual. A RW Whackjob calling someone who has stated Obama sucks, Obamacare sucks, unions suck, gun rights are Constitutional, Christians don't get a fair shake, a strong defense is necessary, Pelosi is a screechhag, Reid is a crook and we should eliminate about 2 dozen Federal institutions altogether..... "Liberal". 
Of course. The definition of a "Liberal" is easy to spot among whackjobs. Anyone who doesn't agree with them on absolutely everything.... 
Oh and btw, I don't consider them Christians but they have declared themselves as such.

In any case, it's clear. Unless I agree with you the Christianity is and has always been without it's violent element and dark periods, then lemme guess.... I'm a Liberal!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

OODA_Loop said:


> I learned all I needed to know about Muslims on 9/11





No you didn't.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> [
> 
> Do it in front of me sometime, and see if you can get away with it then.





Meaning what, exactly?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I did learn watching Daniel Pearl get his head sawed off too.
> ...





Your example makes no sense.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

signelect said:


> I work for a muslin and I could not ask for a nicer boss.  He employees about 50 people and treats them all very well.  I wish my last American own company had treated me this way.  I remember when we dropped a small bomb in Japan to get their attention and killed a few thousand or maybe tens of thousands.  We were at war and we are at war now.  I didn't like 9/11 but not all Muslims were responsible just a few.  Find the few and kill them.





More than just a few and yes, we will continue to find them and kill them.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 17, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 17, 2011)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Come on, don't be shy. What did you mean?


----------



## Ancient lion (Sep 18, 2011)

here is the answer to your Q:
Islam Question and Answer - Who are the Jews and Christians who will enter Paradise?


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 18, 2011)

Ancient lion said:


> here is the answer to your Q:
> Islam Question and Answer - Who are the Jews and Christians who will enter Paradise?



Thanks. I'm familiar with that verse. Actually, Islam specifically states that people who do not believe exactly as they do, or follow their religion even after having been exposed to it, can still go to heavan. 
That's one way in which it is IMO better and more compassionate, than the view of many traditional Christians.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 18, 2011)

signelect said:


> I work for a muslin and I could not ask for a nicer boss.  He employees about 50 people and treats them all very well.  I wish my last American own company had treated me this way.  I remember when we dropped a small bomb in Japan to get their attention and killed a few thousand or maybe tens of thousands.  We were at war and we are at war now.  I didn't like 9/11 but not all Muslims were responsible just a few.  Find the few and kill them.



"Just a few"

Islamic math:  The Tiny Percentage of Radical Islamists


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 18, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> signelect said:
> 
> 
> > I work for a muslin and I could not ask for a nicer boss.  He employees about 50 people and treats them all very well.  I wish my last American own company had treated me this way.  I remember when we dropped a small bomb in Japan to get their attention and killed a few thousand or maybe tens of thousands.  We were at war and we are at war now.  I didn't like 9/11 but not all Muslims were responsible just a few.  Find the few and kill them.
> ...



Love it. The guy uses a Christian site that devotes a full page to attacking Islam, as his "Objective source"!!! 

Well sir, thank you for your interest but your application has been rejected. However, after reviewing your qualifications, we will let you know if we get an opening in our Ingorant Prejudiced Whackjob Division. 
Again, thank you for your interest!


----------



## yidnar (Sep 18, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> I'm a published author. Doing something for a new novel. Muslims terrorists attack the USA as revenge for the killing of OBL kinda thing - HOWEVER, the first character introduced is a Muslim American who looks at Muslims terrorists, the same way Christians (like myself) look at the KKK. This character ends up saving the day - or at least helping the main character do so.
> I need help with insights from Muslims who view the message of the Qu'Ran as one of peace and as it says in the Sura "Respect and revere the devout Jew and Christian, for their rewards from Allah will be just as great as yours."
> 
> Anyone want to help with insights, verses to support this view etc...?


 I would be more than happy to give factual insights on Muslims to help with your book ... Though I am not a Muslim I have extensive knowledge of them ....a couple of examples are... Muslims dig the excrement out of their filthy asses with their left hand [hence the term shit hand ] instead of using toilet paper,and Mohamed was a child molesting murderer .....if you need any more insightful information on our wonderful Muslim friends let me know !!


----------



## Jroc (Sep 18, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot I did learn watching Daniel Pearl get his head sawed off too.
> ...



  Are you stupid or something? These people were not acting as Christians when they committed their act name for me a Christian that yells, "I love Jesus as he kills someone..Doesn't happen and you're a wack job


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2011)

no they usually say nothing and hope nobody finds out


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 27, 2011)

I found the verse. Thanks to those who offered guidance and yes, with all the whackjobs here, i don't blame you for PMing. It was from 5:32
"Whosoever killeth a human being for other than manslaughter or corruption of the earth, it shall be as if he had killed all mankind, and whoso saveth the life of one innocent, it shall be as if he had saved the life of all mankind."

Cheers


----------



## yidnar (Sep 27, 2011)

IndependntLogic said:


> I found the verse. Thanks to those who offered guidance and yes, with all the whackjobs here, i don't blame you for PMing. It was from 5:32
> "Whosoever killeth a human being for other than manslaughter or corruption of the earth, it shall be as if he had killed all mankind, and whoso saveth the life of one innocent, it shall be as if he had saved the life of all mankind."
> 
> Cheers


the koran is a story about a vile ,lying,murdering,pedophile ...


----------



## IndependntLogic (Sep 27, 2011)

yidnar said:


> IndependntLogic said:
> 
> 
> > I found the verse. Thanks to those who offered guidance and yes, with all the whackjobs here, i don't blame you for PMing. It was from 5:32
> ...



Thank you for your interest in the position of "Someone who can offer something intelligent on Islam." After reviewing your qualifications and IQ and comparing it to others, we have found a better candidate: An old piece of pizza found under a sofa cushion in a college dorm. 
"Old Pizza" is simply more intelligent and qualified.
However, should be be interested, our company has determined there is another position for which you would be more aptly suited: Oral Laxative.
This was determined by carefully observing what comes out of your mouth. Please contact our Human Resources department for details on how to apply.
Best Wishes,
IndependntLogic Corp.


----------



## ZiemanZnzoru (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah, there is one Muslim  in  my office name Farhan from India  really a very  good human being ?


----------

